

Show HN: Mondrian, a vector graphics composer for the web - artursapek
http://mondrian.io/about

======
artursapek
Hey HN, I've been working on this for the past six months. It's a browser-
based SVG editor that supports Chrome, Firefox, and Safari. I designed it to
be more simple and accessible than the competition. It's for people like
myself who find Illustrator too intimidating and/or excessive.

There are plenty of things in the pipeline like a text tool and a grid/guides
system, but I'd love your feedback on the UI/stability as well as ideas for
features or integrations with other products. Let me know what you think!

